# A PSU for power on a lcd moniter?



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey all i got a spare 17" lcd moniter that i have lost the plug for i want to know which wires from the PSU do i attach to the moniter or any explainations of powering the moniter any other way?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, if you provided some information about the monitor, we might be of more help. The make/model would be a good start. Does the power connection have anything written near it, like a voltage?


----------



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

well its a gem that about all i know about it but i got the power on led on but really low and it has a 1 yellow wire and 1 red and 1 orange and 1 black i dunno why its not gettin enough power


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know either, and I probably never will.


----------



## Caff (Feb 13, 2008)

go onto ebay and buy a new cable for your monitor, thats the only safe way to do this. your psu isnt going to outpout correctly to connect to your monitor.


----------



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

it will output correctly i have seen a a guy do it check it http://computerguru365.blogspot.com/2008/01/fix-that-lcd-flat-panel-monitor.html


----------



## Caff (Feb 13, 2008)

did you see what he had to do to get it to output correctly, without modding you wont get it to output correctly. it would be much easier and safer with limited knowledge to simply buy a cheap power chord. also was the power supply built into your lcd's chord or is it internal. that would also play a role in this. if its just the cable just buy one for a few bucks, much cheaper than buying a psu and probably ruining your monitor.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since we can't squeeze out a make/model or even what the power connector looks like, it's pointless to try to help solve this.

I really am NOT clairvoyant, I wasn't kidding.


----------



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

it use to have a ac to dc power connector, and its a GEM GL-715A (15 ")


----------



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

i dunno how to explain this but where the power-on button is there a cable runnin from that to the main circuit part of the moniter it that what i would strip and connect to the power supply it has:1 purple, green, orange,blue, black, white, grey,red, yellow, brown. does that sound like thats where the power originates from?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://www.apexbattery.com/gem-gl-715a-monitor-ac-adapter-ac-e10.html

Sounds like it's probably a 12VDC supply that can pump out enough current to supply the demand, probably on the order of 3-4 amps.

This page says it clearly: http://www.alllaptops.co.uk/ac/MAA0697A.htm

It's a 12V 4A DC supply. Sounds pretty easy to duplicate.

You really need to learn to use www.google.com, it's really easy to answer questions like this.


----------



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

but i wanna do it without an adapter, and with a psu


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

12V at 4A, what more do you need to know?


----------



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

i need to know what wires to plug in the moniter to get the right voltage


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest you seek competent help, or you'll undoubtedly toast your monitor.


----------



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

ok well im totally ditchin that project cause that moniter was jacked up before i got now im gettin my dads 19 inch moniter that he jacked up by pluggin his computer speaker in the moniter jack, do you know what would have happen to that moniter? it doesnt turn on anymore, mabe a capaciter?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Impossible to say what happened to the monitor. Plugging the speaker into it shouldn't blow it up?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That seems to be a VERY DANGEROUS household


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

A++++++ thread would read again


----------



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

lol its only me whos very dangerous with electronics either a i make it work or i blow somethin up tryin to that just how it works around my place. well what he did was he plugged his whole speaker system in it: sub + 5 speakers, but i wouldnt think it would blow either considering its probly less then 50 watt system, not like my 10 inch (500 watt) car sub hooked up to my pc that i would understand blowing it up


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What on earth would you need a 500W automotive speaker for? I predict your going to be wearing a hearing aid when you're about 22.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't think he can hear us now


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

Guys what are your thoughts on a 6 megawatt coffee machine


----------



## WooT (Dec 28, 2007)

im aleady mostly def from my friends car plus i cant turn it up too much becauyse i live in a appt, but the bass isnt that great anyway because i dont have an amp hooked up to it just hooked up to a radio lol so im not gettin the full watss only like 100


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Walks off shaking his head.


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

Best thread ever


----------

